# Openoffice.org-3 Package



## Xaenn (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello all,

I'm having problems with the openoffice.org-3 package from good day: ftp://ooopackages.good-day.net/pub/OpenOffice.org/FreeBSD/3.0.0/i386

After I try to start openoffice I get the following message:

bsd% openoffice.org-3.0.0
The application cannot be started. 
The component manager is not available.
Segmentation fault

I've tried running it with jdk16 and without, but either way I cannot get it to run properly. Suggestions and advice greatly welcomed.

Regards,
-Xaenn


----------



## VitalyMoiseev (Dec 17, 2008)

i have OO3 compiled from ports
work fine!


----------



## kamikaze (Dec 19, 2008)

You should check the integrity of your installation:

# pkg_info -gx openoffice


----------



## Xaenn (Jan 9, 2009)

I must apologize for my very bad forum etiquette - I posted this message just before I was going to be away from my computer for 3 weeks.



			
				VitalyMoiseev said:
			
		

> i have OO3 compiled from ports
> work fine!



Unfortunately I have quite a slow old machine so compiling OO3 from source really isn't an option. 



			
				kamikaze said:
			
		

> You should check the integrity of your installation:
> 
> # pkg_info -gx openoffice



I did so, and had the following results:


```
bsd# pkg_info -gx en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0
Information for en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0:

Mismatched Checksums:

bsd#
```

Which seems to indicate there is no problem. Any other ideas?


----------



## kamikaze (Jan 9, 2009)

Did you install it with [cmd=pkg_add]-f[/cmd]? Were there any missing dependencies?


----------



## Xaenn (Jan 9, 2009)

I did have to use pkg_add -f, as usual, but I didn't really notice anything that seemed too disconcerting.


```
bsd# pkg_add -f ~xaenn/OOo_3.0.0_FreeBSD71Intel_install_en-US.tbz 
pkg_add: warning: package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' requires 'dmidecode-2.9', but 'dmidecode-2.10' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' requires 'png-1.2.33', but 'png-1.2.34' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' requires 'xcb-util-0.2.1', but 'xcb-util-0.3.0' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' requires 'cairo-1.6.4_3,1', but 'cairo-1.6.4_4,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' requires 'samba-libsmbclient-3.0.32_1', but 'samba-libsmbclient-3.0.32_3' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' requires 'glib-2.16.5', but 'glib-2.16.5_1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' requires 'avahi-app-0.6.23', but 'avahi-app-0.6.24' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' requires 'libIDL-0.8.11', but 'libIDL-0.8.12' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' requires 'libgcrypt-1.4.1_1', but 'libgcrypt-1.4.3' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' requires 'gnutls-2.4.2_1', but 'gnutls-2.6.3' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0' requires 'cups-base-1.3.9', but 'cups-base-1.3.9_2' is installed

OpenOffice.org Build OOO300_m9 Personal Install How-To

Written by:     Martin Blapp <mbr@freebsd.org>
                and Maho Nakata <maho@FreeBSD.org>

OpenOffice.org OOO300_m9 will soon been installed in
/usr/local/openoffice.org-3.0.0

...
[\code]
```


----------



## kamikaze (Jan 10, 2009)

There have been library changes recently that affect dependencies of OpenOffice.org, if you install _sysutils/bsdadminscripts_ (it has no dependencies), you can run `# pkg_libchk` and show us the output. This might give a clue.


----------



## Xaenn (Jan 12, 2009)

kamikaze said:
			
		

> There have been library changes recently that affect dependencies of OpenOffice.org, if you install _sysutils/bsdadminscripts_ (it has no dependencies), you can run `# pkg_libchk` and show us the output. This might give a clue.



I went through and ran 
	
	



```
pkg_libchk
```
, but unfortunately it didn't find anything. After completing execution I was simply left with a blank prompt, and no output messages.


----------



## kamikaze (Jan 13, 2009)

Honestly? OpenOffice always yields something unless you have certain entries in your /etc/libmap.conf. Do you?

This is rather strange.


----------



## Xaenn (Jan 13, 2009)

kamikaze said:
			
		

> Honestly? OpenOffice always yields something unless you have certain entries in your /etc/libmap.conf. Do you?
> 
> This is rather strange.


Just to make sure I went ahead and ran 

```
pkg_libchk en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0
```
but I still didn't have any output. Checking /etc/libmap.conf I found an empty file. Thanks for working through this with my despite no resolution thus far.


----------



## kamikaze (Jan 13, 2009)

Try that one:
`# pkg_libchk -r en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0`


----------



## Xaenn (Jan 13, 2009)

That is a little better. I find it odd that I got no output when I ran without any flags (which went through all packages), but nevertheless, here is what I have got:


```
bsd# pkg_libchk -r en-openoffice.org-US-3.0.0
pkg_info: can't find package 'dmidecode-2.9' installed or in a file!
pkg_info: can't find package 'png-1.2.33' installed or in a file!
pkg_info: can't find package 'xcb-util-0.2.1' installed or in a file!
pkg_info: can't find package 'cairo-1.6.4_3,1' installed or in a file!
pkg_info: can't find package 'samba-libsmbclient-3.0.32_1' installed or in a file!
pkg_info: can't find package 'glib-2.16.5' installed or in a file!
pkg_info: can't find package 'avahi-app-0.6.23' installed or in a file!
pkg_info: can't find package 'libIDL-0.8.11' installed or in a file!
pkg_info: can't find package 'libgcrypt-1.4.1_1' installed or in a file!
pkg_info: can't find package 'gnutls-2.4.2_1' installed or in a file!
pkg_info: can't find package 'cups-base-1.3.9' installed or in a file!
```


----------



## kamikaze (Jan 13, 2009)

Depending on weather you use _portupgrade_ or _portmaster_ you should run one of these commands:

`# portmaster --check-depends`
`# pkgdb -F` (for portupgrade)

You should install those dependencies that cannot be mapped to newer versions. This will lead to a consistent package database. Unfortunately it will not fix your problem unless there are actually missing dependencies.


----------



## Xaenn (Jan 14, 2009)

Fortunately (or unfortunately) I wasn't actually missing any of the packages - I just had newer versions. Nevertheless, the problem has been solved, although rather inadvertently. I just updated to FreeBSD 7.1 so that I could get flash9 working, and since doing so openoffice.org-3 also happily starts up. This isn't extremely satisfying because I don't know exactly what the problem ever was, but I am happy to have the program itself working.


----------



## kamikaze (Jan 15, 2009)

I think I recall there have been compatibility breaking library changes between 7.0 and 7.1 that were necessary to address a security problem. That might have been the source of your problem.


----------

